# Question regarding local prices



## jc1762 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey Everyone, 

I'm a North American expat living in Japan and I plan to visit Thailand for the first time in December. 

I'm actually a first timer on this site so pardon me if the questions seem stupid, but here they go:

1. I'd like to visit Yangon/Rangoon, and searching for prices online it's about 3185 baht, would it be cheaper if I got a round trip ticket from Bangkok to Yangon locally instead of online?

2. I'm somewhat of a beach/surfer type guy, so I'm thinking of heading out to Bangkok for 2-3 days and Phuket for another 2 days or so. Is there anything I should know about these places or caviats? Keep in mind, I know nothing about Thailand and the only reason I'm going is cause I imagined going somewhere tropical rather than freezing in Japanese winters. 

3. What are the favorite expat hangouts? I'm also a singer/songwriter so if I can play a small set somewhere, that would be awesome. (I will be bringing my own guitar) 

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

